# Troponin Leak



## kandigrl79 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone know a dx code for troponin leak?


----------



## Codersmile (Jan 5, 2010)

*danie*

Did you find a code for troponin leak?


----------



## SANDYB42012 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Troponin leak*

Did anyone find this diag?


----------



## SANDYB42012 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Found diag*

Troponnin leak 790.5


----------



## Mojo (Nov 16, 2010)

Troponin is a protein, but we used 790.6 for elevated troponin as suggested by our Medical Director/Compliance Officer.


----------



## SANDYB42012 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Troponin leak-ICD-10*

790.5 icd-9////icd-10 r74.8  abnormal levels of other serum enzymes
                                 r74.9abnormal serum enzyme level unspecified


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 11, 2010)

*RE:ICD Troponin leak*

"Troponin leak" implies rise in serum protein.
Please look up finding/serum protein, it gets you to 790.99.
Need to check if the Pt is dx'ed with MI, If 'Yes, 'need to OMIT 790.99 as integral to AMI.

Thanks


----------

